# 10 Week Old Puppy Home Alone



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

I am not a first time dog owner but I do have a puppy based question so I thought I would post it in here.

I am thinking about getting a puppy soon (well in about a year or so, I have to sort out other matters first). The trouble is that I will be working full time 9am-5pm five days a week. I will however be home for a 1 hour lunch break so I can feed the puppy, play a little bit and take him for potty then. I know it's possible to do this, but I am just stressing out over whether or not it will be healthy for a puppy to be home alone for 3-4 hours straight. 

I plan on setting up a large area for the puppy using this kind of fence stuff and putting a bed in there with heaps of toys and things for him to play with while I'm gone. Should I consider getting someone to come around and play with him/take him potty while I am at work or will he be okay?

I have had little puppies before but never in a situation where I have had to leave them at home alone for such a long period of time. I am wanting to get a Labradoodle puppy if it matters.


----------



## fairyezu (Jul 25, 2010)

It's fine, everyone I know that has had a dog works 9-5 everyday far from their home and all their pups turned out fine. I wouldn't even bother coming home during the day for lunch as you're just gona make the dog think someones going to be turning up everyday, unless you come home every day for lunch anyway?. Just get the dog use to you being gone for along time during the day and ur pup will turn out fine.

Separation anxiety isn't as big of an issue as people here make it out to be, it's rare. I know hundreds of people and dogs and they're all 9-5'ers, never met one with SA. Every single person in my family, inner or outer has a dog, all work 9-5 all have had the dog since they've been a pup. In the real world people are working.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

At ten weeks old, your pup will need to go out partway through the day. They simply cannot hold it fo 8-9 hours at a time...so you being willing to come home at lunch is great. Being alone 3-4 hours shouldn't hurt anything as long as you are able to get home (or someone else can get home) partway through the day. Trust me--we got a 12 week old pup and no one came home to let her out the first couple of days and we spent a lot of time cleaning up crate bedding...so contrary to what fairyezu says, coming home is important--at least until your pup is 7-8 months old and has control of their system.

And as far as seperation anxiety goes, it is can be an issue...not all dogs get it, but some do (I am dealing with a small case of it with my puppy right now, but we are working on it.) That being said, if you have a routine, don't make a big deal of coming/going, you should be fine.

And good for you for looking for help before getting a puppy.

Good luck.


----------



## patriciap (Jul 30, 2010)

The only person I know that had a dog with SA was because the owner coddled it too much when it was a puppy. Then, when the owner started leaving her, she freaked out! I got my puppy at 10 weeks old and I work full time. She's 13 weeks old now and she's healthy and happy. Just make sure to play with the puppy when you get home to release his/her pent up energy from being in the pen all day.

The only issue you'll have is the potty training. It'll take longer since you won't be able to be consistent with taking him/her out every couple of hours. By the way, it's great that you're willing to come home at lunch, but your pup won't be able to hold it for 4 hours at that age, so you coming home may be a moot point, unless you have someone to help and let her out in between (every 2 hours).

Good luck!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Lots of owners mistake boredom with separation anxiety. Many puppies get upset at being left alone at first. They're pack animals, so they like to be with their family!  But, that doesn't mean it's separation anxiety. And, lots of times when owners come home to destruction at home it's because of separation anxiety, when it's actually that the dogs are bored, and thus, they tear things up....

As to your question, I totally agree with theyogachick (I usually do  ) about coming home during the day. It's so great if you can do that! That doesn't mean that you still won't come home to a mess. At 10 weeks old some can't hold it the 3-4 hours that yours would be alone. But, expect the messes, clean up, don't blame the puppy, and go on with life! 

During the day, puppies usually sleep a lot, especially if they're confined in a crate or ex pen like you linked up. So, don't think that your pup will sit all day being sad that it's alone! One thing you can do is tire your pup out! Lots of exercise will help keep him safe and quiet during the day! 

And, when you are home, you can hit the potty training hard! It's totally do-able!


----------



## Shannie (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for your help everyone  Now I know that it's do-able.
To be honest I really don't care about the cleaning of the messes. 
Newspaper = good.


----------

